# Breed temperments



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know there are always exceptions in breeds of course.. But I've heard, for example, that arabs are very jumpy and not great beginners or trail horses. Never rode one, so can't say from own experience. So here is the question...

What is the best breed to ride English? Western? Trail riding? Why?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

There are terms as Cold-blooded and hott-blooded. Arabians, morgans, saddlebreds and such are considered hott blooded. They are typically good for anything that you want, if you show the right breed circut. I know plenty of hott-blooded horses that are trail horses, western and english horses. Cold-blooded horses are Quarter horses, draft, stock breed. But there is warm-blooded, which you can only guess which breeds those are :wink: . Really it depends on how experinced you are and what your prefrences are. If you want to show flat rail work English then i suggest QH or PH which is cold-blooded. If you want something with more high step and you want to show saddle seat then i suggest hott-blooded. For trail, is really up to you. I know the hard-er breeds do good on trails, the ones who pay attention too their feet. Again it depends on what kind of western or english riding you want to do. With trail, any breed will do in my opinion.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've seen people team penned on warm bloods. They did good job, actually, but looked really hilarious with those tall horses with thin legs.  

I've seen lots of ottb, which were just horrible to trails doesn't matter what. But probably because of the start in life.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

In my opinion:

Best for most English disciplines: Warmbloods
Best for most Western disciplines: QHs, paints, appaloosas
Best for trails: Anything that's quiet!


Really, there's no set limit for breeds to compete in ANY discipline... my little TB mare looked very QH like, and she won anything from western pleasure to equitation to hunter to dressage. Of course she would never have made it to the higher levels, but she was awesome at the lower levels. My Holsteiner gelding was good at Dressage, but a mess when asked to jump. One of my friend's geldings was an Appendix QH, and he could jump the moon, but was a terror when it came to trail riding! 
I could go on and on.... horses within their breeds are as individual as people - some of us are good at running, some of us are good at writing, etc etc...

Sorry to be no help at all!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I actually thing that QH and most Stock type are considered warm blooded. Hot blooded horses stem from eastern origins, and include the Arabian, the Barb, and the thoroughbred (some people disagree and title the thoroughbred as a warm blood, others include many more breeds as hot blooded breeds.) I think that the TB is probably warmblooded but since a lot of family owned TBs are OTTBs they are more frisky and wild thus higher in on the temperament scale. Morgans would be warmblooded as a LOT of them are calm and collected while some can be hot an spooky. They are very versatile, used for driving, riding, showing, esp. Saddle seat, also Western, sometimes Hunt seat. They do just about everything but I think they are best in Saddle seat as mentioned even though mines Western. Thoroughbred include racing, steeplechasing, and as hunters in the show ring or in the field. Trakehner are very often used as jumpers, eventers and dressage horses, more so than Frisians. Missouri Fox Trotters are actually spectacular trail horses, more often than people think.

I don't think any one breed is the best a discipline, I think lots of different breeds could come out on top.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Abby said:


> I actually thing that qh and most Stock type are considered warm blooded. .


Nope. Tech. Stock breeds are cold blooded. Warmblooded horses are Warmbloods o.o Tb's Arabians and others such as that are considered hot blooded.

Im speaking tech, not opinion.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Working at a boarding stable, I have learned so much about horse personalities. Yes, I have seen crazy arabs and dead broke qhs. But I have seen the oposite also. Basically, if you are patient and handel each horse according to their personality, they will be quiet. Yes, most Arabs are a bit more spooky. So work on getting them not to spook, and they will be fine. And each breed has their little quirks, just find what fits you and your discipline.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i don't believe in the whole stereotype of the horse sry i have just seen so many opposites that i just think its about how the horse is raised. Considering most thoroughbreds are crazy or hard to handle to some people but to me i think its only because people only see these horses in mainly sports like racing or jumping which can also go along with how the person raises them. Like with racing they are more focused on having their horse go go go not be obidient all that they care is that they get their horse out their and running fast. Thats one reason for that one. Others are mainly by what discipline and also the way the owners train in my opinion. 

I just see this alot but also it can be just the individual horses personality and have nothing to do with the owner but i just don't believe in the stereo type because like said before i have seen so many opposites.Like a horse at the barn i'm at is a crazy nut at times but he is a quarter horse.....usually they are calm. Hmmm.....curious there....lol well thats just my opinion. Thanks for listening and i understand how other people may think differently too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Personally I like my gaited horse for trail riding. Shes quiet, calm and goes anywhere I point her nose. She has really great feet and is very surefooted. The gaiting makes an all day trail ride a lot easier on the ol legs and bottom too. :lol: Shes a reg. Kentucky/Rocky mountain horse but I have had a mixed breed QH that was a great little trail horse. She had an super choppy trot so you knew you had been some miles by the end of the day but she would go anywhere. 
Bottom line I think for trail riding I will always prefer a gaited breed.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, those are some tough questions! It's like asking, what's the best dog, a lab or dalmation? You have good ones and crazies in every breed! Sure, arabs tend to be more up then say, Qh's which tend to have more of a laid back personality. But I'm sure most people on here can tell you all about the amazing arabs they know and the crazy QH's too! So I hate to pidgeon hole any breed. I will say that QH's are probably my favorite because i find that they are often easier to work with, generally more laid back, athletic enough to get the job done, pretty good all around horses, etc. But instead of narrowing down what horse you want by breed, I'd look into what you want to do with it. Then start looking at individual horses. For lots of things, esp trail, breed really doesn't matter. As long as they can do the job you want in the way you want!


----------

